# Vapros Kinta Sub Ohm Tank Atomizer



## Nailedit77 (27/5/16)

Top refill design;
E-liquid capacity: 3.0ml;
Net weight: 80.5g;
Size: 70.4 x 22mm;
Coil resistance: 0.15, 0.25, 0.3, 0.5 and 1.0 ohm;
Material: food grade Stainless Steel;
Adjust the inlet valve by rotate the atomizer base in 6 grades;
DIY Coil available;
Ceramic coil with longer working life

Reactions: Like 1


----------

